# The Hilary Hahn Hoola Hoop



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Funny :tiphat:


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm seeing these sorts of performances much more frequently after Salut Salon. They're fun, though they have their limits. I guess too much isn't a bad thing, though.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The Hilary Hahn Hoola Hoop is a Hoot!

But can she do this while she yo-yos?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Bach opens a vista to the universe. After experiencing him, people feel there is meaning to life after all.
~Helmut Walcha

Study Bach. There you will find everything.
~ Johannes Brahms


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

No video but fun. The audience has fun too!!


----------

